# OPC-Server



## mod2k (13 Januar 2005)

Wenn ich einen OPC-Server und eine Simatic S7 miteinander verbinde, ist es dann möglich von diesem OPC-Server aus ein neues Programm in den Programmspeicher der SPS zu laden.


----------



## Zottel (13 Januar 2005)

Nein


----------



## Anonymous (14 Januar 2005)

@Zottel,
Widerspruch Euer Ehren,
mit dem SIMATIC OPC-Server (und auch mit dem S7-SAPI Interface !!!) kann ich alle Bausteinarten aus dem AG lesen und in das AG laden und somit auch ganze Programme (oder auch Programmteile) sukzessive austauschen, allerdings nur bausteinweise .d.h. nicht in einem Rutsch.
Ich habe mal in vorigen Beiträgen angedeutet, warum es wichtig ist, einen OPC-Server des SPS-Herstellers anzuwenden (Herstellerkenntnis des proprietären Kommunikationsprotokolls). Ich habe damit allerdings auf Granit gebissen, unser Admin befürwortet halt lieber die Schleichwerbung. 
Aus diesem Grunde habe ich mich seitdem auch nicht mehr eingeloggt und hoffe,dass der Admin wie gewünscht meinen Account und meine Beiträge gelöscht hat. Aber dies musste ich doch mal klarstellen.
Gruss
Question_mark


----------

